# PE Sample Questions & Answers



## alaskachic

i'm looking to use this new thread just for some good example questions that you think will be helpful on the pe mechanical exam for both am and hvac depth-pm. i have references full of example problems, but the more, the merrier...or something like that! shoot me questions that you think would be helpful for my preparation. thanks!


----------



## alaskachic

NCEES Sample Exam #117- I'm not understanding where this equation came from:

M = Wx/2(l-x)

Can someone help explain this to me?


----------



## Shaggy

that looks to me like the bending moment at a given location of a beam under distributed load. Check out your beam tables in MERM or Machinery Handbook or any Strength of Materials book.

-Shaggy


----------



## alaskachic

thanks. found it in MERM A-114.


----------



## alaskachic

Looking at question #75 and #76 out of the mech PE sample exam by M. Lindeburg. The solution says you can find the equation for sound pressure level out of ASHRAE. I cannot find this equation they are referencing. Any ideas??

Then for #76...I have no idea where they got that equation either. Help!


----------



## Capt Worley PE

NCEES Mechanical #506 and #507. Can anyone lead me to where to get those formula used in these problems?


----------



## EngRanger

Captain Worley said:


> NCEES Mechanical #506 and #507. Can anyone lead me to where to get those formula used in these problems?


#506, see the NCEES CD. 1 DOF system


----------



## alaskachic

i'm looking for a reference where i can get a table of properties for R-123. the one in the trane manual only goes to 150F degrees.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

EngRanger said:


> #506, see the NCEES CD. 1 DOF system


Dumb question, but how did you save that?

Edit: Never mind. I just figured out how to use screen capture on it.


----------



## Golden Eagle PE

Capt Worley PE said:


> NCEES Mechanical #506 and #507. Can anyone lead me to where to get those formula used in these problems?




It seems I am not the only person who has asked about #507. I thought it was difficult. I would be interested if there is anyone who was able to get the right answer without looking at the solution.


----------

